# Storing Grain



## Thefatdoghead (22/7/11)

Hey guys,

I just bought 4 sack's of grain and im wondering where the f*#k am going to store this. Probably an easy answer but for the grain i have now i bought these paint buckets 25ltr from a paint shop and they were about 15bucks each (air tight). I need something stackable because space is a problem. Im not to sure about the containers from bunnings (they are perfect) but they aren't air tight. I'll be keeping the grain for a while so im guessing air tight is the best. Im on the sunnycoast QLD. Anyone know where i can get some good cheap airtight containers for about 100 kilo of grain?


----------



## QldKev (22/7/11)

Gav80 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just bought 4 sack's of grain and im wondering where the f*#k am going to store this. Probably an easy answer but for the grain i have now i bought these paint buckets 25ltr from a paint shop and they were about 15bucks each (air tight). I need something stackable because space is a problem. Im not to sure about the containers from bunnings (they are perfect) but they aren't air tight. I'll be keeping the grain for a while so im guessing air tight is the best. Im on the sunnycoast QLD. Anyone know where i can get some good cheap airtight containers for about 100 kilo of grain?



Have a search on here there is already a few threads on this. I use a mixture leaving the grain in the original bags and platic zip tying the bags closed, and the 25L Handi Pals from Bunnings; 2 handi pals per 25kg bag are needed.

QldKev


----------



## adryargument (22/7/11)

Garbage bins / 100L tubs - no need to be airtight, the sacks have a plastic inner liner you can simply tie off.


----------



## kymba (22/7/11)

and be wary of rodents - they won't let a little bit of plastic stand in the way of a meal.


----------



## argon (22/7/11)

The handi-pails from bunnings are my choice. Airtight and 2 per 25kg sack. Easy to stack and with only 12.5kg in each easy to pick up and move about as needed. I have considered the bigger bin style ones, but it'd be a pain to lift and stack 25kg at a time.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (22/7/11)

I didnt realise they had an inner plastic case. Good ill hit Bunnings when i get home. Cheers mates.


----------



## lock (22/7/11)

Gav80 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just bought 4 sack's of grain and im wondering where the f*#k am going to store this.



I went to my local baker. He had buckets that will hold around 10kg of grain that have a rubber seal inside the lid and they stack ok. I told him what they were for and he gave them to me for free.


----------



## cdbrown (22/7/11)

The 60L fermenters fit a 25kg sack. Just line it with a heavy duty garbage bag to prevent any scratching to the fermenter. Stackable and of course can be used for double batch fermenting. Once the bags are less than half I move them into those plastic storage boxes from bunnings.


----------



## splat (23/7/11)

as lock has said, try the the baker and coles woolies, they have food grade buckets that are for free usualy. Though have paid an astonishing 2 dollars at a baker. Ask them for their fondant buckets. though mine dont have rubber seal...


----------



## Wolfy (23/7/11)

Not really any problem with mice/rats here so plastic is fine:





The blue bins were used to import olives & pickles ($10 ebay), the white buckets were for fetta-cheese, all seal tightly with rubber seals.


----------



## Gavo (23/7/11)

I use a dead chest freezer and just leave the grain in the sacks. 
We had a mice plague here this year and no problem keeping them out. No worry storage and free.

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## Hatchy (23/7/11)

Mine stays in the original bags in the spare room.


----------



## spog (24/7/11)

you could also try take away food joints and pubs,they would have plenty of food grade plastic buckets they would be happy to see the back of ....cheers...spog...


lock said:


> I went to my local baker. He had buckets that will hold around 10kg of grain that have a rubber seal inside the lid and they stack ok. I told him what they were for and he gave them to me for free.


----------



## Logman (24/7/11)

For anyone in Brisbane or near there is a guy in Greenbank who has everything from 10 litre pails to 230 litre tanks. Most interesting are the 25ltr drums (5 for $35) and the 100 litre drums for $35. The 100 litre drums have a spring loaded lid that closes super tight and an o-ring in the lid - should hold 2.5 sacks per drum. Nice big opening at the top, will be no problem getting access. 

They contained vitamin pills, the dust is still there in the bottom - have only had one use. Andy is his name 0417191200. No affiliation, just went there and got a couple of the 100 litre drums.


----------



## Golani51 (24/7/11)

Wolfy said:


> Not really any problem with mice/rats here so plastic is fine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a contact in Mlebourne who uses the blue bins for importing olives, and he sells them off at $10 each. I am after a couple so if anyone in interested, let me know.

R


----------



## bullsneck (24/7/11)

Golani51 said:


> I have a contact in Mlebourne who uses the blue bins for importing olives, and he sells them off at $10 each. I am after a couple so if anyone in interested, let me know.
> 
> R



I'd be keen. Cheers!


----------



## Wolfy (24/7/11)

Golani51 said:


> I have a contact in Mlebourne who uses the blue bins for importing olives, and he sells them off at $10 each. I am after a couple so if anyone in interested, let me know.


If he's the same guy from Ebay where I got mine from (who lives in Cranbourne), when I picked up some last week he said he had just sold close to 200 of them and there were less than a dozen left.


----------



## spog (25/7/11)

i picked up a 60 litre plastic wheelie bin today from the cheap shop,holds a 25kg bag perfectly.
$12.00 good as gold,am going to find an organic recipe for likely pest's so i can spray/wipe the repelant around the top to protect the grain,also a sachet of silica gel in a small piece of stocking taped to the under side of the lid to protect from moisture.
silica gel you will find in the boxes that fridges and tv's come in,try your'e local white goods shop,they might have some loose ones about.....cheers.....spog...


----------



## Spiesy (14/4/13)

Wolfy said:


> Not really any problem with mice/rats here so plastic is fine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know if these are still available?

I am searching eBay for large storage containers, etc., but cannot find anything similar. They look ideal.


----------



## Cocko (14/4/13)

Here mates


----------



## Spiesy (14/4/13)

You rock, thanks mate.


----------



## Cocko (14/4/13)

These seem good and cheap to but at 50L, it would not quite fit a full bag.....

$10.


----------



## treefiddy (14/4/13)

There's a deli near the corner of Holmes st and Moreland road in Brunswick East that advertises cheap (maybe $15) for big food grade drums. I keep meaning to jump in there but I never do.

If you're in the area it'd be worth checking out.


----------



## lukiferj (14/4/13)

I also use the Handi Pails from Bunnings. 2 buckets per sack fits perfectly. Easier to move around too.


----------



## TidalPete (14/4/13)

I am keen on getting a few of those white, squarish drums shown in Post 10.
Last ones from my LHBS held 28 Kg of dried malt. Are these the same size?

In a short-of-space brewery square shits over round any time.


----------



## Nick JD (14/4/13)

Just a quick point I found - if you put your spent grain in your garden ... and then stop for a while ... the rodent population you've flourished will move inside.

I put spent grain in the wheelie bin now.


----------



## Edak (15/4/13)

Just get onto ebay and search for food drum. Plenty about for 20 bucks and under...


----------



## QldKev (15/4/13)

Here's how I've converted to store my bulk grain, an old 700L chest freezer. I leave the drain plug open with some flyscreen over it, and then drop a bag over that. Shut the lid and nothing is getting in. When you open the lid the smell is awesome.






QldKev


----------



## Nibbo (15/4/13)

QldKev said:


> Here's how I've converted to store my bulk grain, an old 700L chest freezer. I leave the drain plug open with some flyscreen over it, and then drop a bag over that. Shut the lid and nothing is getting in. When you open the lid the smell is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do the same as Qldkev...i also have thrown in a bunch of those moisture absorbing gel sacks in their just to try help the cause. My chesty was my keg fridge til she couldn't cool no more. I also use our green bin (the organic bin) as we don't have any greens to put in it so my extra grain fits in lovley. And yes, its a great smell opening them up.


----------



## breakbeer (15/4/13)

Nick JD said:


> Just a quick point I found - if you put your spent grain in your garden ... and then stop for a while ... the rodent population you've flourished will move inside.


Yep, this happened to me & I'm only just rid of the little feckers


----------



## Byran (15/4/13)

I had an Issue recently with Sawtooth grain beetle. Lent my mill to a mate who had some old grain....really old grain. He said he had to throw the batch cause it was full of beetles when he milled it.
I got my mill back and it looked clean, but I found that every time I opened the container i stored it in there were hoards of fresh beetles coming out. I stressed out about the grain I had stored and it getting infested but it seemed ok in the containers I had. I ended up pulling down my mill and hopper and scorching the whole thing bit by bit with my map gas torch to kill eggs. And sprayed all around the shed with a pyrethrin spray . Seems to have done the trick but It goes to show that grain cannot be stored for too long as there may be potential for infestation from inside the husks when you buy them or from outside influences. All my grain is stored in airtight containers......... But I think Its good to make sure you rotate your batches If you dont use some grains for a while.


----------



## Phoney (15/4/13)

Easiest way to kill beetles, weavels, pantry moths etc is to freeze them to death. If you use a freezer either for your fermentation or a kegerator and you have an infestation, set it to -20C, stick your grain and your mill and all of your other bits and pieces that might be harbouring eggs in there overnight and they'll be all dead as a doornail.

I bought these storage tubs recently from supercheap auto, they were 3 for $20 ($6.66 ea). They fit a 25kg sack of grain inside perfectly and they're quite sturdy in that I can easily stack them 3 or 4 high with 25kgs in each. While not completely air tight, the lid locks down pretty tight and then I have the grain sacks zipped up shut with cable ties. Touch wood no pests have found their way inside yet. 

Outside / underneath the shed I keep a little bowl full of wheat laced with Bromadiolone. You can buy it by the kilo from produce store. Shits bright green and rats cant resist it, they eat it, get thirsty and then go searching for water. As soon as they drink they die. It wipes out the entire neighbourhoods population of rats. Just make sure its out of reach from pets.


----------



## Byran (15/4/13)

Ha ha I dont have a box freezer but I dont have a rat problem either......yet. Yeh Ive never had a problem with bugs myself until now. Freezing all your grain is a nice friendly way to kill them if you dont like poisons. But the blow torch action seems to have done the trick........ I think the screw top lid wine barrels are pretty hard to fit in the freezer if you get them crawling with bugs? :blink:


----------



## Bribie G (15/4/13)

Hate those bugs - join up now and get full citizenship.



On topic, I get my base domestic ale malt from Marks Home Brew and if you buy a "sack" (no affiliation) because he gets his Malteurop ale and lager malts in bulk containers, it comes to you in a really neat 2 sturdy boxes with a very tough plastic 12.5k plastic sausage sack of grian in each box which has been dispensed out of a chute and sealed up at the premises. Awesome way of storing your bulk grain, and proof against even an attack from Klendathu bugs. I'm saving my boxes and bags and will actually be reusing the system to compactly store my MO and other malts as I get them in the conventional sacks. 





edit; and you can flush the "sausage bags" with CO2 then crimp off at the top. brill.


----------



## Aydos (15/4/13)

I store my grain in a 200l drum. Works great and holds around 5 sacks I reckon. I can get more if anyone is interested.


----------



## Desert Brewer (23/4/13)

Hi all , i store my grains in an old esky and or a 200 litre tub within the original bags with their plastic liners. The esky and tub are then placed in what i think will be the coolest part of the shed. Is there a ratio or a % of grain deterioration like there is for hops. Do grains loose the diastic power the longer they are stored?

Fresh is obviously best, but not always achievable and to bulk buy grains really keeps the price down but it is kind of pointless if the last 1/4 of your grain isnt in a suitable condition to hit the OGs we are trying hit because its been stored a month or two too long .

I assume there is a rule of thumb - just not sure what it is.

Cheers,

DB


----------



## hea473 (26/4/13)

Supercheap auto have those 25lt pails for $10 bucks up here that's all I use. :drinks:


----------



## talco92 (8/5/13)

In case Anyone was wondering, the 25L water drum from bunnings does have an o-ring. No sure how airtight it'll be, but I'm going to pick one up from them this afternoon and also a sediment reducing tap and a bung+airlock and see if I can't make a very cheap fermenter (total $32)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/5/13)

talco92 said:


> In case Anyone was wondering, the 25L water drum from bunnings does have an o-ring. No sure how airtight it'll be, but I'm going to pick one up from them this afternoon and also a sediment reducing tap and a bung+airlock and see if I can't make a very cheap fermenter (total $32)


$16 fermenters from bunnings are standard practice here. Airlocks and bungs are not (tip: do a search for "airlock +kitten" and all will be revealed.

I personally like the 30L ones as I used to brew 25L lots of beer, commensurate with Craftbrewer's $1 per kg discount for ordering 5kg+ of a grain.


----------



## QldKev (8/5/13)

Yep, search on here for "bunnings fermenter"


----------



## beerbog (8/5/13)

Gal garbage bins from Bunnings. Stackable too.


----------



## jaypes (8/5/13)

i had a rat running around the backyard for a while.

I hooked up my bags to my BIAB hoist (only had 3 at the time) so they were off the ground in the garage

even though rats can climb down the rope, if hes getting a free meal on me he has to work for it


----------



## dago001 (8/5/13)

I have had problems with Rats, mice etc, no bugs though. I have used many different types of storage from the 50l plasctic crates with lids, small wheelie bin etc. I was in the local hardware store for their grand opening the other day and I found this





It will fit approx 20 unopened bags of grain. I store around 8 bags of unopened grain and 6 opened bags in it. Size is 1600w x 800d x600h. Got it half price $145. It has an O ring seal around the lid and about 20 locks around it. Mrs LagerBomb was happy as it doesnt attract mice etc. One of my best brewing purchases yet.
Cheers
LagerBomb
Oh and mine is blue

Edit:bloody sausage fingers


----------



## Red Baron (10/5/13)

edit; and you can flush the "sausage bags" with CO2 then crimp off at the top.

Bribie has dropped a golden nugget there. Living in North Queensland, I have trouble with weevils like you wouldn't believe. Those bastards get into everything in the pantry, and i've had them in my grain and chook feed. We (AHB collectively) produce awesome amounts of CO2 and give it away to the greenies for global warning scaremongering scot free- it will sit in your grain bins and retard pest growth as it's heavier then air. All you have to do is rig up a blow-off tube off your lattest brew and drive it down to the bottom of you grain bin until it's full.

It fixed my last (grain) weevil problem.
Cheers,
RB.


----------



## lael (16/6/13)

I just bought about 15 of these for storing grain. Each one is 15L and takes 10kg of grain - 2.5 per bag.
Food grade - used to be vitamin pills. Washed them out and they are good as new.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Plastic-Bucket-with-handle-15lt-15litre-15ltr-FOOD-GRADE-with-LID-NEAR-NEW-/151062407039?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item232c05677f

highly recommended bang for buck, stack nicely and the lid seals quite tightly. I'm not sure how it goes at keeping moisture out / in though.


----------



## Truman42 (16/6/13)

lael said:


> I just bought about 15 of these for storing grain. Each one is 15L and takes 10kg of grain - 2.5 per bag.
> Food grade - used to be vitamin pills. Washed them out and they are good as new.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Plastic-Bucket-with-handle-15lt-15litre-15ltr-FOOD-GRADE-with-LID-NEAR-NEW-/151062407039?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item232c05677f
> ...


They look ideal and a good price too. Pity they aren't in Melbourne though.


----------



## Camo1234 (29/12/13)

Hot tip.... The 5 and 10 Ltr containers made out of the same material as the bunnings fermenters do not prevent rats getting in! Went to brew yesterday and 5 of them that hold my spec grains had been eaten into! It's my own fault as I have the little bugger a taste of the goodness when I left a bag of Wey Pils out overnight and he got into it! I can also see chew marks all over my plastic garbage bins that hold the sacks!

Time to build a wooden chest to store all my grain! Has anyone had any issues with rats chewing through plywood????

Camo


----------



## Dunkelbrau (29/12/13)

Rats and mice love wood shavings for nesting, same as paper.

We used to have shit loads of nice when I worked at Petbarn eating into the dog kennel boxes and shaving up some wood and nesting. Suddenly you have another 10 little pinkies! The guy who owned snakes used to take em home for them


----------



## Glot (29/12/13)

Perhaps get some unused 30 litre metal paint cans with the press on top. Rats will eat through wood if the desire is strong enough. Same with possums. Maybe get one of the metal storage boxes and then put your plastic drums in that.


----------



## Edak (30/12/13)

Sit your bin on an island and build a moat and fill with poison?


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/12/13)

I remember reading something on using peppermint oil or eucalyptus oil on some cotton wool balls. They hate the smell and stay away.


----------



## Nullnvoid (18/11/14)

Not sure if this has been covered in this thread, or even if it belongs here, but what the heck, we are all friends, right guys?

I bought 200g milled grain a couple of months ago and haven't used it yet. It's still in the sealed bag it came in and has been kept in a dark crate in the house. Do you reckon it would still be fine to use, or do I turf it and buy some more.

Discuss.


----------



## Truman42 (18/11/14)

Nullnvoid said:


> Not sure if this has been covered in this thread, or even if it belongs here, but what the heck, we are all friends, right guys?
> 
> I bought 200g milled grain a couple of months ago and haven't used it yet. It's still in the sealed bag it came in and has been kept in a dark crate in the house. Do you reckon it would still be fine to use, or do I turf it and buy some more.
> 
> Discuss.


I would still use it. Its only been a few months and its been sealed.


----------



## QldKev (18/11/14)

Open it and taste some, if it taste fresh use it, if it taste stale turf it. As Truman said, it will probably be ok being sealed.


----------



## Nullnvoid (20/11/14)

Awesome, thanks guys for your input!

I'll give it a go


----------

